# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  ...aus Hamburg an die Ostsee/ Nordsee/ wo immer der Wind weht!

## kleinaberfein

Heya, 

suche Leute, die Lust haben mit mir dort hin zu fahren, wo gerad Wind ist.
Knnen auch gerne mal ein paar grere Trips sein, z.B. nach DK, oder im Sommer nach Italien, Spanien.
Aber eigentlich geht es mir mehr um die Wochenenden hier im Norden.
Immer allein zu fahren, ist auf die Dauer recht langweilig und teuer obendrein (auerdem wirkt man ganz schnell wie ein sonderbarer Eigenbrdler...)!
Ich kann mittelmig gut windsurfen, aber ich arbeite daran... Bin aber auch noch nicht lange dabei.
Hab z.Zt. nur einen PKW, aber demnchst (so der TV will) auch einen Bus.

Wer mitkommen will: einfach melden.

Greets, d.

----------


## Surfer.surf

jo wenn du bock hast kann man sich mal zum heizen treffen komme aus 24960 Glcksburg 
mfg Robert

----------


## daisy

Moin, bin auf dem weg an nord und ostsee dabei. gerne auch fr ein paar tage - bulli vorhanden. flachwasser oder welle! habe zeit! 
am mittwoch und donnerstag knnte was in blavand gehen ...

----------


## stephan.freestylewave

hey, 

bin gerne dabei und grundstzlich zeitlich felxibel. Bulli vorhanden, z.Zt. meistens in Dorum und Cuxhaven unterwegs, nette, neue Leute sind immer gut.... komme aus 27624 Bad Bederkesa

LG Stephan

----------


## Stine

Moin!...gilt das auch wieder fr dieses Jahr? Bin aber leider erst als Anfnger dabei...aber gut angefeixt, was Wind betrifft! Grle aus Hamburg

----------


## MariusKoenig

moin! 
bin seit letztem winter in hamburg! suche noch mitfahrgelegenheiten zum surfen an der nord oder ostsee, immer wenn wind ist! surfe primr in der welle, aber bin auch bei ner freestyle session dabei! wr also fett, wenn wer noch nen platz frei hat! 
viele gre!

----------


## surfandy15

moin, wohne seit dem wochenende in hamburg hamm-nord und suche auch leute die von hamburg an die kste fahren und noch platz haben - dann knnte man sich die spritkosten teilen. insbesondere fnd ich es cool wenn jemand unter der woche so ab 16/17uhr zum feierabendsurfen fhrt. wohin es geht ist mir ziemlich egal solange der fc gut ausschaut.
gru andy

----------


## silvestre

hi,
habe ab und zu noch nen platz frei wenns mal passt, nehme ich gerne jemanden mit - heiligenhafen oder fehmarn, evtl auch stpeterording und klitmoller.
fadie@web.de aus HH wandsbek

fabian

----------


## _meikel_

Ich wohne nun auch In Hamburg und suche ebenfals mitfahrgelegenheiten. Am liebsten zu den Freestylespots Groenbrode, Bsum oder Fehmarn. 

Bin gerade angefangen zu studieren und wohne in Bergedorf. Am besten schreibt man mich bei Facbook an: Meikel Thies

Liebe Gre

----------


## Herr Vorragend

Moin, ich komme aus Barmbek und bin auch immer fr mitfahrgelegenheiten offen. Da ich kein Auto habe, bin ich sozusagen drauf angewiesen wenn ich mal woanders als aufm Oortkatensee Surfen mchte.
Also falls jemand am WE mal los fhrt und platz hat kann sich gerne melden. 
Gru

----------


## philipp br

Moin Leute
 fahre eigentlich jedes wochenende hoch und kann gut den einoderanderen mitnehmen, wre aber auch selbst an mitfahrgelegen interessiert.

fahre meist an fresstylespots fhle mich aber auch in der welle zuhause.

mfg

----------


## philipp br

fr alle die suchen es gibt auf Facebook eine seite zum schnellen komunizieren. von den Jungs aus Lemkenhafen fr mitfahrgelegenheiten und so. das ganze heit : Surfen auf Fehmarn und Umgebung.

Sollte zu finden sein, je mehr mitmachen desto besser sollte sie werden, also ab auf die seite mit euch  :Big Smile:

----------


## philipp br

Fahre am samstag an die ostsee wenn jemand mitkommen will soll er sich melden.

mfg philipp

----------


## sparbirne

moin
fhrt die tage jemand an die see? wohne im nordosten hamburgs und habe die woche frei. aber kein auto :-(
vielleicht kommen wir ja zusammen. wrde mich freuen

----------


## locke73

Hallo Leute,
ich habe vom 28.04.-20.05. Urlaub. Sobald Wind ist (ab 5Bft.) wollte ich fr Tagestrips in Richtung Nord-Ostsee starten.
Es ist reichlich Platz (VW Bus) fr Material vorhanden. Sitzplatz steht noch einer zur Verfgung.
Meine Standard-Reviere sind Fehmarn/Gold/Grner Brink, Meldorf, Heidkate, Pelzerhaken etc.
Ich bin aber auch fr neue Spots offen.
Kommen tue ich aus HH-Eimsbttel, bin m 39 alt/jung und nicht so der Crack (Schwimmweste brauche ich aber nicht mehr ).

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und Zeit und mchte bei mir mitfahren.

In Vorfreude auf viel Wind

Stefan

----------


## MatHH

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe die nchste Woche Urlaub und wrde einige Tage nach Fehmarn oder Laboe fahren. Bus ist vorhanden mit reichlich Platz fr Material und zwei Sitzpltze.
Los geht's in Hamburg Eimsbttel.
Suche auch fr den Rest der Saison Leute zum Mitnehmen/mitfahren. Bin noch relativ am Anfang, sprich werden Flachwasserreviere...

VG

----------

